# Urban Outfitters Should Be Ashamed



## Gypsylicious

If you are a photographer, or just love photography, read my rant. Trust me... it's worth it.

Gypsylicious Was Here...: RANT: Urban Outfitters Should Be Ashamed...


----------



## KmH

Huummmm. First post is a link to a rant the OP has online.

Nah! I'll pass. But, thanks anyway.


----------



## Gypsylicious

Your loss.


----------



## adamneely

I understand completely with what you are talking about. I can't stand those crappy pictures, and for someone to get paid to take that garbage is a slap in the face to the rest of the photography circle. Its just very upsetting to me knowing that even I (someone with little to no experience) could have half a brain to atleast get the models out of the shadow and actually into the frame.


----------



## table1349

KmH said:


> Huummmm. First post is a link to a rant the OP has online.
> 
> Nah! I'll pass. But, thanks anyway.


----------



## usayit

adamneely said:


> I understand completely with what you are talking about. I can't stand those crappy pictures, and for someone to get paid to take that garbage is a slap in the face to the rest of the photography circle.



How is that?  Sorry you feel that way....   Do you feel like all of humanity has been slapped silly whenever someone else (of the human race) does something stupid?

From a business stand point, the guy/gal who SOLD those crappy pictures and PROFITED is a genius.


Don't worry so much about others.. if you are in photography to make a living, your work should stand on its own.


----------



## Gypsylicious

usayit said:


> adamneely said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand completely with what you are talking about. I can't stand those crappy pictures, and for someone to get paid to take that garbage is a slap in the face to the rest of the photography circle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is that?  Sorry you feel that way....   Do you feel like all of humanity has been slapped silly whenever someone else (of the human race) does something stupid?
> 
> From a business stand point, the guy/gal who SOLD those crappy pictures and PROFITED is a genius.
> 
> 
> Don't worry so much about others.. if you are in photography to make a living, your work should stand on its own.
Click to expand...


I can understand both of your points of view. I agree that as a photographer, your work should stand on your own, but I also agree that it is a slap in the face for people who are TRYING to make it their living and the jobs are going to under qualified people for (probably) political reasons, alone.


----------



## white

Well you're obviously blind. Those pictures rule.


----------



## Gypsylicious

white said:


> Well you're obviously blind. Those pictures rule.



HAH! Oh... were you being serious?


----------



## white

Totally.


----------



## IlSan

Well, sure, these pictures are not something one would expect from a Urban Outfitters - on the other hand, a lot of people nowadays are exploring with different techniques / styles, etc...

For me personally, I do not see any danger / damage / insult, whatsoever to other photographers - simply because this is her style...or she does not know how to take a picture right (personally I get the impression she has not heard of DOF yet, and something called focus) but then again, if they are intentionally done like that - good on her.  



> From a business stand point, the guy/gal who SOLD those crappy pictures and PROFITED is a genius.


 
+1


----------



## Derrel

I doubt that Urban Outfitters payed for those photographs...they all have the "will shoot for photo credit" type look...dismal quality...real crap...


----------



## bentcountershaft

I don't think I'd want the credit for those.


----------



## Gypsylicious

IlSan said:


> Well, sure, these pictures are not something one would expect from a Urban Outfitters - on the other hand, a lot of people nowadays are exploring with different techniques / styles, etc...
> 
> For me personally, I do not see any danger / damage / insult, whatsoever to other photographers - simply because this is her style...or she does not know how to take a picture right (personally I get the impression she has not heard of DOF yet, and something called focus) but then again, if they are intentionally done like that - good on her.



Well just as your Ansel Adams quote says... "You don't take a photograph, you make it..." There is absolutely no style involved in those photographs... It looks like point-and-shoot with a disposable camera bought at the dollar store or something. There is no technique involved in those.


----------



## Dieselboy

Why don't you stop complaining and go shoot.  Or do you just take camera phone pictures of yourself and post them on your attention whore blog?


----------



## Scatterbrained

Those were all taken with a point and shoot. Likely by a store employee who grabbed a few friends and used the "shoot" as an excuse to dole out free swag to her com-padres.  Unlikely that she is trying to "make it" as a photog, more likely that she is a store manager who is living in la-la land.


----------



## Gypsylicious

Dieselboy said:


> Why don't you stop complaining and go shoot.  Or do you just take camera phone pictures of yourself and post them on your attention whore blog?



Aw, that was cute... no really... it made me giggle...


----------



## Gypsylicious

Scatterbrained said:


> Those were all taken with a point and shoot. Likely by a store employee who grabbed a few friends and used the "shoot" as an excuse to dole out free swag to her com-padres.  Unlikely that she is trying to "make it" as a photog, more likely that she is a store manager who is living in la-la land.



You could be absolutely right! My biggest problem was that Urban Outfitters was willing to give their stamp of approval, at least to have it on their blog.


----------



## IlSan

> Well just as your Ansel Adams quote says... "You don't take a photograph, you make it..." There is absolutely no style involved in those photographs... It looks like point-and-shoot with a disposable camera bought at the dollar store or something. There is no technique involved in those.


 
Well yes - you have a point there 



> Those were all taken with a point and shoot. Likely by a store employee who grabbed a few friends and used the "shoot" as an excuse to dole out free swag to her com-padres. Unlikely that she is trying to "make it" as a photog, more likely that she is a store manager who is living in la-la land.


 
Now that is a theory worth looking into 

May it be as it may, either this person really has no idea what they are doing (aside from the technical aspect, the composition and the apprent camera shake, don't even get me started on the poses and/or lighting...) or, yeah, it is just someone who needed the fresh air and jumped at the chance to get out of the office


----------



## Scatterbrained

Gypsylicious said:


> Scatterbrained said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those were all taken with a point and shoot. Likely by a store employee who grabbed a few friends and used the "shoot" as an excuse to dole out free swag to her com-padres.  Unlikely that she is trying to "make it" as a photog, more likely that she is a store manager who is living in la-la land.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could be absolutely right! My biggest problem was that Urban Outfitters was willing to give their stamp of approval, at least to have it on their blog.
Click to expand...

It's unlikely that the decision made it beyond the uneducated primary store manager, who thought it would be a great idea to do a TF deal (time for clothes) vs paying a pro photog to set up several locations for shoots and hire models.  Most people with an expensive point and shoot think they have everything they need to take a good picture and can't fathom what goes into a pro shoot.


----------



## Gypsylicious

Scatterbrained said:


> Gypsylicious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scatterbrained said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those were all taken with a point and shoot. Likely by a store employee who grabbed a few friends and used the "shoot" as an excuse to dole out free swag to her com-padres.  Unlikely that she is trying to "make it" as a photog, more likely that she is a store manager who is living in la-la land.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could be absolutely right! My biggest problem was that Urban Outfitters was willing to give their stamp of approval, at least to have it on their blog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's unlikely that the decision made it beyond the uneducated primary store manager, who thought it would be a great idea to do a TF deal (time for clothes) vs paying a pro photog to set up several locations for shoots and hire models.  Most people with an expensive point and shoot think they have everything they need to take a good picture and can't fathom what goes into a pro shoot.
Click to expand...


I disagree. Urban Outfitters is a much bigger name than that. They have a whole marketing team just to make sure that the image they are putting out is going out with style and to the right people. That's partially why I'm so shocked to have seen it on there.


----------



## Stephen.C

Dieselboy said:


> Why don't you stop complaining and go shoot.  Or do you just take camera phone pictures of yourself and post them on your attention whore blog?


+1 and +1LMFAO


----------



## Gypsylicious

Stephen.C said:


> Dieselboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you stop complaining and go shoot.  Or do you just take camera phone pictures of yourself and post them on your attention whore blog?
> 
> 
> 
> +1 and +1LMFAO
Click to expand...


Quiet please... the adults are talking...


----------



## Scatterbrained

Gypsylicious said:


> Scatterbrained said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gypsylicious said:
> 
> 
> 
> You could be absolutely right! My biggest problem was that Urban Outfitters was willing to give their stamp of approval, at least to have it on their blog.
> 
> 
> 
> It's unlikely that the decision made it beyond the uneducated primary store manager, who thought it would be a great idea to do a TF deal (time for clothes) vs paying a pro photog to set up several locations for shoots and hire models.  Most people with an expensive point and shoot think they have everything they need to take a good picture and can't fathom what goes into a pro shoot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree. Urban Outfitters is a much bigger name than that. They have a whole marketing team just to make sure that the image they are putting out is going out with style and to the right people. That's partially why I'm so shocked to have seen it on there.
Click to expand...

I spent 4 years dating a girl who was a GM at Express. She had 0 business education beyond what she had received from the company and had authority to do things much like this.  You are assuming that because the company is big that things always go through specialized channels but I have to tell you that this is not the case.   I've seen many cases where things like this are considered too "trivial" to be handled by the higher ups and they are happy to leave it in the hands of the young self proclaimed "hipsters".


----------



## Dieselboy

Gypsylicious said:


> Stephen.C said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dieselboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you stop complaining and go shoot.  Or do you just take camera phone pictures of yourself and post them on your attention whore blog?
> 
> 
> 
> +1 and +1LMFAO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quiet please... the adults are talking...
Click to expand...



So while you were blogging and taking crappy cell phone pictures at a thrift store, some no talent got paid.  Are you bitter, or do you actually think you got gypped?


----------



## Stephen.C

Gypsylicious said:


> Stephen.C said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dieselboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you stop complaining and go shoot.  Or do you just take camera phone pictures of yourself and post them on your attention whore blog?
> 
> 
> 
> +1 and +1LMFAO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quiet please... the adults are talking...
Click to expand...

Heh. Good one. +1 for originality.


----------



## Gypsylicious

Dieselboy said:


> Gypsylicious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephen.C said:
> 
> 
> 
> +1 and +1LMFAO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quiet please... the adults are talking...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So while you were blogging and taking crappy cell phone pictures at a thrift store, some no talent got paid.  Are you bitter, or do you actually think you got gypped?
Click to expand...



Hahah... yeah... you seriously made me laugh. That's so cute.


----------



## Dieselboy

Gypsylicious said:


> Dieselboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gypsylicious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quiet please... the adults are talking...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So while you were blogging and taking crappy cell phone pictures at a thrift store, some no talent got paid.  Are you bitter, or do you actually think you got gypped?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hahah... yeah... you seriously made me laugh. That's so cute.
Click to expand...


Yeah I heard that response already. Truth is complaining and blogging about your life (of which no one cares about btw) doesn't change anything, nor does it make you a better photographer.


----------



## usayit

As immature as this thread has been taken, I actually think Dieselboy does have a point (could have put it differently though)

I like spending time wondering the internet, content that is most valuable and interesting tends to be hidden among the tons of useless blogs/rants online from people who have somehow convinced themselves that they have something valuable to say.   They say that we are about to run out of IP addresses...  I WONDER WHY????    

The OP's first post here on the TPF is a rant online...  that's not too "adult" is it?


----------



## bigtwinky

So what is the issue here? I didnt read the blog (I'm not one to up someone's blog counter from random posts - specially when the poster isn't able to argue her point with others and resorts to name calling and childish neener neeners).

I've been in Urban Outfitters and have seen the images they use. Actually, I see many name stores use what I would consider subpar pictures. Things with glaring problems in them, bad shadows, harsh light, horrible posing. All I can think is that the person who ended up selling their skills, taking those shots and getting paid is a great business person.

You don't need to be a good photographer to run a successful photography business. You need to know how to sell. I know some amazing artists who do amazing work but can barely pay rent because they don't know how to sell.

So what do I get from a post about someone ranting about the poor quality of images and how sad it is and unfair to those trying to make a living with photography? Take a business class if you are unable to sell your stuff and your skill. Learn the skills you don't have instead of complaining about the people who have those skills. 

The entire rant (and all follow up posts), simply comes off as someone who is jealous that a subpar photographer with crappy image is more successful than they are, so instead of taking the bull by the horns, they just sit on the side lines sticking their tong out and being sad.

And this whole tangent about "these must of been taken by someone with a point and shoot" is pointless. People...the gear does NOT make the photographer. I've seen killer images done with a Canon G11 and even with cheaper cameras. With the right lighting and the right artistic vision, (and the right sales pitch) anything is possible. You don't need $20,000 of gear to produce good work. That will just make your life WAAAAY easier.

So I do agree with Dieselboy. If you dont like it, change it. Get out there and shoot with what you have, develop a style, shoot alot, take a class, learn to market. Grow as a photographer and quit the whining.  Seriously, do you think being a successful photographer is about buying gear, having a blog and posting your images on flickr?  That someone will find you and offer you $100,000 to take pictures of their dog?  Its all about hardwork and determination.  I swear, all these American Idol, instant star style shows have gone to people's head and have remove any type of work ethic.  

*braces for the neener neener replies*


----------



## bigtwinky

It is a sad day when I am considered the adult in a thread.
:lmao:


----------



## Arch

Well fwiw, i actually agree with the OP, the photos are crap and why not point that out to lots of people, if anyone from the store gets wind of it maybe they will think 'how the hell did they get past the management' and sort it out.... its the internet, people vent about things all the time, i don't why people still get surprised by it.


----------



## bigtwinky

Arch said:


> Well fwiw, i actually agree with the OP, the photos are crap and why not point that out to lots of people, if anyone from the store gets wind of it maybe they will think 'how the hell did they get past the management' and sort it out.... its the internet, people vent about things all the time, i don't why people still get surprised by it.


 
So by the same token, if the internet whiners get wind of how annoying they can be, maybe they'll stop to? :mrgreen:


----------



## Arch

bigtwinky said:


> So by the same token, if the internet whiners get wind of how annoying they can be, maybe they'll stop to? :mrgreen:



sure why not


----------



## bigtwinky

:hug::


----------



## mishele

Urban Outfitters.........just got free advertising......lol 
:greenpbl:


----------



## bigtwinky

Their stuff is way overpriced and garbage IMO.  Tacky, ugly, corny, not well made.  So I guess the same applies to their photos.


----------



## Neil S.

Gypsylicious said:


> If you are a photographer, or just love photography, read my rant. Trust me... it's worth it.
> 
> Gypsylicious Was Here...: RANT: Urban Outfitters Should Be Ashamed...


 
I did look at the pictures, and read your "rant".

It seems clear to me that you are prone to overreacting. 

Why does it matter if someone else takes bad pictures? Will this affect you in a negative way? It seems to me that its quite the opposite in fact.

You claim that you could take "10x better pictures". If everyone in the world was able to take outstanding photos, then how would yours ever stand out?

I see this as a recurring theme in blogging, and internet forums.

I am just glad that the majority of the people in this forum are mature, and not prone to the kind of behavior you are displaying. If they weren't, I would most likely be history.

I have been on about 12 deployments to Afghanistan, Kuwait, Oman, and the Philippines over the last 10 years. I have lived in tents, ate MREs, and used nothing but portable toilets for up to 6 months at a time. I realize that my skin is a bit thicker than most when it comes to this stuff.

Don't you think that maybe you are too worried about little things, and what other people think and do? Worry about yourself, and your friends and family, random people like the girl that took those pictures shouldn't matter to you. At least not more than a quick "those are bad pictures lol".

Its clear that this thing truly did upset you, which seems quite unnecessary to me.

I can tell you 100% for sure that if you live your life like this, you will never truly be happy.

Try to focus on the positive thing about those pictures, which is that they make yours look EVEN BETTER. Think about it!

I truly hope this does help to change your outlook on life. :mrgreen:


----------



## Gypsylicious

Okay, I am going to clear a few things up here. 

1) There was no name calling involved on my end, so I'd appreciate it if that were noted seeing as how suddenly I'm the bad guy here for having an opinion. I have no sort of "serious" response to offer to someone who comments on my thread simply to try and put me down to make themselves feel better. That's not why I posted this.  

2) It is my opinion, and I posted it simply to share on an open forum. Last I checked, that's exactly where these sort of posts should be made. 

3) I never disagreed with anyone that I need to go out and shoot more (not that it is anyone's business how often a photographer shoots) but I -am- mature enough to confront the comment and say you're right. Every photographer could spend more time shooting. That has absolutely nothing to do with my rant, however. At all. 

That's what really makes me laugh, is when people jump into other people's threads and post comments just because they think they're being funny and since they are hiding behind their big, bad computer, they think they can say whatever they want to people and get away with it. It seriously just makes me laugh.


----------



## Gypsylicious

Neil S. said:


> Gypsylicious said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are a photographer, or just love photography, read my rant. Trust me... it's worth it.
> 
> Gypsylicious Was Here...: RANT: Urban Outfitters Should Be Ashamed...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did look at the pictures, and read your "rant".
> 
> It seems clear to me that you are prone to overreacting.
> 
> Why does it matter if someone else takes bad pictures? Will this affect you in a negative way? It seems to me that its quite the opposite in fact.
> 
> You claim that you could take "10x better pictures". If everyone in the world was able to take outstanding photos, then how would yours ever stand out?
> 
> I see this as a recurring theme in blogging, and internet forums.
> 
> I am just glad that the majority of the people in this forum are mature, and not prone to the kind of behavior you are displaying. If they weren't, I would most likely be history.
> 
> I have been on about 12 deployments to Afghanistan, Kuwait, Oman, and the Philippines over the last 10 years. I have lived in tents, ate MREs, and used nothing but portable toilets for up to 6 months at a time. I realize that my skin is a bit thicker than most when it comes to this stuff.
> 
> Don't you think that maybe you are too worried about little things, and what other people think and do? Worry about yourself, and your friends and family, random people like the girl that took those pictures shouldn't matter to you. At least not more than a quick "those are bad pictures lol".
> 
> Its clear that this thing truly did upset you, which seems quite unnecessary to me.
> 
> I can tell you 100% for sure that if you live your life like this, you will never truly be happy.
> 
> Try to focus on the positive thing about those pictures, which is that they make yours look EVEN BETTER. Think about it!
> 
> I truly hope this does help to change your outlook on life. :mrgreen:
Click to expand...


I really do appreciate your post. This is how a mature person responds to something they don't necessarily agree with. Thank you, and I heard what you had to say a lot more clear than someone trying to call me names and make witless comments.


----------



## Neil S.

I will tell you a little secret. I used to play World of Warcraft lol.

Its simply unreal how some people act playing that game. Terrible name calling (even for me), endless rants, racism, intolerance, backstabbing others, etc.

I will admit that even I fell in to this trap at least a little. It taught me some things about human nature, and actually made me a better person I think. I am glad that I no longer play though, it&#8217;s like electronic crack. Bad news imo.

It seems to me that anonymity makes people act far worse than they would standing face to face with someone. This is probably because if they did they would quite possibly have a real fight on their hands.

I am glad that my post was able to help you. I am a bit of a student of human nature, and I love to try and put it to good use.


----------



## Neil S.

Gypsy...

You are right that you are 100% entitled to your opinion.


----------



## Gypsylicious

As am I, which is why I think I was able to tell about you, right away. You hit the nail on the head just now with all that WoW stuff. I don't play, but I've had my fair share of online gaming experience and it's like clockwork, the way that people act.

Thanks again for your comments. I appreciate it.


----------



## Morpheuss

I'm not as passionate about urban outfitters but i see your discust with those photos... if they were posted on this forum and asked for c&c they would get torn apart


----------



## Gypsylicious

erose86 said:


> Neil S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems to me that anonymity makes people act far worse than they would standing face to face with someone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the record... anything I say on the forum... I'd say to your face.    I'm apart of two forums through facebook that access your facebook account, therefore displaying your real name and whatnot... and I behave the same way there as I do here... which is how I am in person.
> 
> Not *everyone* says what they say supposedly *only* because they're anonymous.
Click to expand...


And you also didn't say anything out of line, completely immature, or completely irrelevant to the conversation. That's what we're talking about, not voicing your opinion in a "I respect human beings because I want to be respected too" sort of manner...


----------



## bigtwinky

Gypsylicious said:


> 1) There was no name calling involved on my end, so I'd appreciate it if that were noted seeing as how suddenly I'm the bad guy here for having an opinion. I have no sort of "serious" response to offer to someone who comments on my thread simply to try and put me down to make themselves feel better. That's not why I posted this.


 
I dunno, I took those "quiet now, adults are talking, thats so cute.." replies as being name calling.  Granted, it was in response to someone else acting the same, but hey, take the high road.

Isn't a rant about subpar, crappy photography in a somewhat big name store also just putting down the work to make yourself feel better?  I'm not trying to be condecsending, but it looks the same to me. 



> 2) It is my opinion, and I posted it simply to share on an open forum. Last I checked, that's exactly where these sort of posts should be made.


 
Just as what followed (by some) was their opinion on your rant...their opinion on your opinion.  Did you just post your rant thinking no one would comment and everyone would agree?  This is an open forum, thus open discussion, regardless of opinions.



> 3) I never disagreed with anyone that I need to go out and shoot more (not that it is anyone's business how often a photographer shoots) but I -am- mature enough to confront the comment and say you're right. Every photographer could spend more time shooting. That has absolutely nothing to do with my rant, however. At all.


 
Having directly to do?  I agree, no.  This is not about your photography skills.  I think its just a standard follow up to anyone (and I've seen many in the past post similar rants as you have today about subpar pictures being displayed) that to make the photography world a better place, less complaining, more shooting.

If you are mature enough to confront the comments, then keep that maturity when dealing with the internet trolls who are more drive by posters looking to stir crap up instead of belittling them and adding fuel to the fire.



> That's what really makes me laugh, is when people jump into other people's threads and post comments just because they think they're being funny and since they are hiding behind their big, bad computer, they think they can say whatever they want to people and get away with it. It seriously just makes me laugh.


 
I agree, internet trolling is really lame.  Heading to various places and leave stupid remarks just because you are safe behind your PC.  But its part of internet life.  You chose how you react to these people however.  Giving them ANY type of recognition is just what they want, what makes them do what they do, specially negative reactions or sarcastic reactions.


----------



## bigtwinky

Morpheuss said:


> I'm not as passionate about urban outfitters but i see your discust with those photos... if they were posted on this forum and asked for c&c they would get torn apart


 
Really?  Looking at the lack of quality CC and how some people typically reply "I like it", it would probably go over unnoticed, or even praised by a few.  :mrgreen:


----------



## Neil S.

erose86 said:


> Neil S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems to me that anonymity makes people act far worse than they would standing face to face with someone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the record... anything I say on the forum... I'd say to your face.  I'm apart of two forums through facebook that access your facebook account, therefore displaying your real name and whatnot... and I behave the same way there as I do here... which is how I am in person.
> 
> Not *everyone* says what they say supposedly *only* because they're anonymous.
Click to expand...

 
LOL Calm down.

I wasnt talking about anyone here at all. I love you guys. :hugs:

I was referring to World of Warcraft. Nobody really knows who anyone else is, until they choose to share that information at least.

Everyone has names like "Icymage" and stuff like that. Its very anonymous.


----------



## Gypsylicious

bigtwinky said:


> Gypsylicious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) There was no name calling involved on my end, so I'd appreciate it if that were noted seeing as how suddenly I'm the bad guy here for having an opinion. I have no sort of "serious" response to offer to someone who comments on my thread simply to try and put me down to make themselves feel better. That's not why I posted this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno, I took those "quiet now, adults are talking, thats so cute.." replies as being name calling.  Granted, it was in response to someone else acting the same, but hey, take the high road.
> 
> Isn't a rant about subpar, crappy photography in a somewhat big name store also just putting down the work to make yourself feel better?  I'm not trying to be condecsending, but it looks the same to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2) It is my opinion, and I posted it simply to share on an open forum. Last I checked, that's exactly where these sort of posts should be made.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just as what followed (by some) was their opinion on your rant...their opinion on your opinion.  Did you just post your rant thinking no one would comment and everyone would agree?  This is an open forum, thus open discussion, regardless of opinions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) I never disagreed with anyone that I need to go out and shoot more (not that it is anyone's business how often a photographer shoots) but I -am- mature enough to confront the comment and say you're right. Every photographer could spend more time shooting. That has absolutely nothing to do with my rant, however. At all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Having directly to do?  I agree, no.  This is not about your photography skills.  I think its just a standard follow up to anyone (and I've seen many in the past post similar rants as you have today about subpar pictures being displayed) that to make the photography world a better place, less complaining, more shooting.
> 
> If you are mature enough to confront the comments, then keep that maturity when dealing with the internet trolls who are more drive by posters looking to stir crap up instead of belittling them and adding fuel to the fire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what really makes me laugh, is when people jump into other people's threads and post comments just because they think they're being funny and since they are hiding behind their big, bad computer, they think they can say whatever they want to people and get away with it. It seriously just makes me laugh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree, internet trolling is really lame.  Heading to various places and leave stupid remarks just because you are safe behind your PC.  But its part of internet life.  You chose how you react to these people however.  Giving them ANY type of recognition is just what they want, what makes them do what they do, specially negative reactions or sarcastic reactions.
Click to expand...


1) I am in no way putting down Urban Outfitters to try and make myself feel better. I love that store. Always have, always will. If you think that, then you missed the whole point of my rant in the first place.

2) You're right. That's exactly why I posted my opinion on an open forum. I wanted to hear other people's opinions, as well. But not when their opinions consist of trolling.

3) I guess you're right about that, as well. But I'm Irish and it's hard for me to keep my mouth shut.  ESPECIALLY when people are pointlessly trying to be mean, to me or ANYONE else.


----------



## Neil S.

erose86 said:


> I've seen people say that about here too when they didn't like the C&C they got though  "You guys are just being mean 'cause you're anonymous! Boohoo!" :lmao:


 
Na thats not what I meant.

I have found that the majority of the time the C&C people give here is very useful.

Only a very closed minded person would believe that they are perfect, and have no room for improvement.

You are right that some do overreact about it.


----------



## usayit

bigtwinky said:


> I dunno, I took those "quiet now, adults are talking, thats so cute.." replies as being name calling.



That's how I saw it....


There are tons of crappy photos (some of them mine probably) on the internet.  Some are on large company websites... none of them asked for a C&C.


----------



## Alpha

Oh Terry Richardson. Such a divisive untalented person.


----------



## Neil S.

Guys....

Not to be a party pooper, but wouldnt you agree this is kind of going nowhere at this point?

If you guys have so much time on your hands, C&C some photos for me lol. :thumbup:

Edit: I just put up a candid portrait of my son in people section....would love the feedback!


----------



## table1349

Today 24,000 children in this would will die. 
Today 70,000 people of all ages will die today.
Today over 20, million animals will die as food, from abuse, as unwanted animals as well as from the natural cycle of nature. 
Today there are 38 wars of all kinds going on in this world. 
Today 1,871 women will be raped in the United States.
Today over 3,000 people will be diagnosed with Cancer in the United States.

Need I go on.   

And you people get your panties all twisted up because some photos that some company, commonly know as a customer, choose to have shot and used in their advertising.  
If this is the state of the human race at this point then global warming can't come fast enough.  Mother nature needs to get rid of a few of her parasites and start over, hopefully with better results next time. ldman:


----------



## mishele

gryphonslair99 said:


> Today 24,000 children in this would will die.
> Today 70,000 people of all ages will die today.
> Today over 20, million animals will die as food, from abuse, as unwanted animals as well as from the natural cycle of nature.
> Today there are 38 wars of all kinds going on in this world.
> Today 1,871 women will be raped in the United States.
> Today over 3,000 people will be diagnosed with Cancer in the United States.
> 
> Need I go on.
> 
> And you people get your panties all twisted up because some photos that some company, commonly know as a customer, choose to have shot and used in their advertising.
> If this is the state of the human race at this point then global warming can't come fast enough.  Mother nature needs to get rid of a few of her parasites and start over, hopefully with better results next time. ldman:



You contradicted yourself by posting in this thread.


----------



## bigtwinky

gryphonslair99 said:


> Today 24,000 children in this would will die.
> Today 70,000 people of all ages will die today.
> Today over 20, million animals will die as food, from abuse, as unwanted animals as well as from the natural cycle of nature.
> Today there are 38 wars of all kinds going on in this world.
> Today 1,871 women will be raped in the United States.
> Today over 3,000 people will be diagnosed with Cancer in the United States.
> 
> Need I go on.
> 
> And you people get your panties all twisted up because some photos that some company, commonly know as a customer, choose to have shot and used in their advertising.
> If this is the state of the human race at this point then global warming can't come fast enough. Mother nature needs to get rid of a few of her parasites and start over, hopefully with better results next time.


 

With an attitude like that, why bother discussion anything at all?  I mean, why bring up how bad my day was when I get home and have supper with my wonderful wife, knowing there is so much pain and suffering the world.  My issues are no where near their issues.

I'm sure you'll also refrain from any venting about a bad driver, complaining about how long the line up is, being upset that you spilt some food in your pants or getting annoyed that you can't figure out the right setting on your camera or positioning of the light and that your shot didn't come out.

Really, seriously.   With an attitude like that, I'd suggest staying out of any discussion topics so reading that people are irritated won't irrirate you.


----------



## Derrel

gryphonslair99 said:


> Today 24,000 children in this would will die.
> Today 70,000 people of all ages will die today.
> Today over 20, million animals will die as food, from abuse, as unwanted animals as well as from the natural cycle of nature.
> Today there are 38 wars of all kinds going on in this world.
> Today 1,871 women will be raped in the United States.
> Today over 3,000 people will be diagnosed with Cancer in the United States.
> 
> Need I go on.
> 
> And you people get your panties all twisted up because some photos that some company, commonly know as a customer, choose to have shot and used in their advertising.
> If this is the state of the human race at this point then global warming can't come fast enough.  Mother nature needs to get rid of a few of her parasites and start over, hopefully with better results next time. ldman:



If things are so, so bad, why are you wasting your time typing? Why aren't you busy filling up a cargo plane with relief supplies, or working for UNICEF or the Feed The Children organization?

You know, years ago, one night my mother tried to force me to finish some absolutely dreadful food she had made for dinner. She told me, as she always did, "There are starving kids in India who'd love to eat this food," and so I said to her, "Well, here, why don't you scrape this off my plate and we'll mail it to them then."

I was about nine years old at that time. That was the last time she tried to use that type of "logic" on me....your argument reminds me of hers...


----------



## supraman215

Neil S. said:


> Don't you think that maybe you are too worried about little things, and what other people think and do?







Neil S. said:


> Its clear that this thing truly did upset you, which seems quite unnecessary to me.



Says the guy arguing on a Nikon vs Canon thread. 

j/p don't take this too serious.

If you shopped at a couture fashion forward store like me (Old Navy) you wouldn't have anything to worry about, they would never pull an amateur stunt like this. :lmao:


----------



## bigtwinky

I'm curious to know how many blog hits this has generated on the OPs blog. :lmao:


----------



## Dieselboy

bigtwinky said:


> I'm curious to know how many blog hits this has generated on the OPs blog. :lmao:



I think that's what started it, she couldn't argue her point here she had to redirect us to her awesome blog.  I have still yet to see her pictures that are 10x better than the UO adverts...


----------



## bigtwinky

I finally looked at the pictures and you know what, I think that UO is trying for a marketing campaign and is going for this specific style.  I've seen other companies do very very simple images (that anyone thinks they can do).

I think they are trying to come with a photo style that gives it a reachable feel.  Typically, you walk into a store and see all these anorexic models doing these unatural poses wearing the company's cloths.  When I see this, I think of fake and I find that reflects on the clothes.  The more a company wants to be known as an "everyday" clothing store, the more normal and natural their images are.

Having been in UO a few times (a few too many), I can totally get that they were trying to go for an "hey look, its like my photos up there, thats so cool, I feel like I belong here, like its my home" style.

I might be off, but you never know.


And hey, the point of an ad campaign or of marketing in general is that you get people to talk about and remember what you said / did.  So I think UO totally hit home with the OP of this thread and she went to the next level and blogged about it!  I guess all their marketing research and what not totally paid off with the OP's reaction, and the fact that we continue to discuss it here.


----------



## Dieselboy

bigtwinky said:


> And hey, the point of an ad campaign or of marketing in general is that you get people to talk about and remember what you said / did.  So I think UO totally hit home with the OP of this thread and she went to the next level and blogged about it!  I guess all their marketing research and what not totally paid off with the OP's reaction, and the fact that we continue to discuss it here.


----------



## KmH

KmH said:


> Huummmm. First post is a link to a rant the OP has online.
> 
> Nah! I'll pass. But, thanks anyway.


 



bigtwinky said:


> I'm curious to know how many blog hits this has generated on the OPs blog. :lmao:


 
At the least - one less than the OP had hoped for! :thumbup:


----------



## Restomage

Yeah those photos are pretty terrible.


----------



## Mike_E

:scratch:


:gah:


----------



## Neil S.

supraman215 said:


> Neil S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you think that maybe you are too worried about little things, and what other people think and do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neil S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its clear that this thing truly did upset you, which seems quite unnecessary to me.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says the guy arguing on a Nikon vs Canon thread.
> 
> j/p don't take this too serious.
> 
> If you shopped at a couture fashion forward store like me (Old Navy) you wouldn't have anything to worry about, they would never pull an amateur stunt like this. :lmao:
Click to expand...

 
You need to get your facts straight here.

Go read my posts in that thread again.

I was the one that was constantly trying to kill the thread, and most of the people here are well aware of this.

Did you even read the whole thread?

In countless posts I said it doesn't matter, and lets not worry about it. As well as that they are both fine companies that make great cameras, and you cant go wrong with either.

I was not the one arguing anything.


----------



## supraman215

Neil S. said:


> supraman215 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neil S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you think that maybe you are too worried about little things, and what other people think and do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neil S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its clear that this thing truly did upset you, which seems quite unnecessary to me.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says the guy arguing on a Nikon vs Canon thread.
> 
> j/p don't take this too serious.
> 
> If you shopped at a couture fashion forward store like me (Old Navy) you wouldn't have anything to worry about, they would never pull an amateur stunt like this. :lmao:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to get your facts straight here.
> 
> Go read my posts in that thread again.
> 
> I was the one that was constantly trying to kill the thread, and most of the people here are well aware of this.
> 
> Did you even read the whole thread?
> 
> In countless posts I said it doesn't matter, and lets not worry about it. As well as that they are both fine companies that make great cameras, and you cant go wrong with either.
> 
> I was not the one arguing anything.
Click to expand...


I did read the whole thread. 

Did you read my whole post? obviously not.


----------



## DennyCrane

Seriously, how many times a week do we see a new member either start a thread or hijack a thread, make a purposely inflammatory statement and turn the forum on it's collective ear for pages after? The best thing you can do in these threads is simply not respond. And I am regretting this post already. And no, I did not click OP's link.


----------



## c.cloudwalker

Well, I did not read the whole thread and have no intention to.

I just wanted to say that fashion is BS so why shouldn't fashion photo be too?

Get over it. And if you don't understand what I'm saying you probably don't want to get into the fashion photo business.


----------



## Neil S.

supraman215 said:


> I did read the whole thread.
> 
> Did you read my whole post? obviously not.


 
You are saying something about me that simply isn't true, it doesn't matter much if you are playing or not. I don't even know you.

This is pretty much the same type of thing as you saying "Canon sucks". You are just talking trash, and probably trying to get a rise out of people.

I am probably going to pretty much just ignore what you say from now on, as you tend to bring out the worst in me. :thumbup:


----------



## bigtwinky

supraman215 said:


> Neil S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> supraman215 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Says the guy arguing on a Nikon vs Canon thread.
> 
> j/p don't take this too serious.
> 
> If you shopped at a couture fashion forward store like me (Old Navy) you wouldn't have anything to worry about, they would never pull an amateur stunt like this. :lmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to get your facts straight here.
> 
> Go read my posts in that thread again.
> 
> I was the one that was constantly trying to kill the thread, and most of the people here are well aware of this.
> 
> Did you even read the whole thread?
> 
> In countless posts I said it doesn't matter, and lets not worry about it. As well as that they are both fine companies that make great cameras, and you cant go wrong with either.
> 
> I was not the one arguing anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did read the whole thread.
> 
> Did you read my whole post? obviously not.
Click to expand...


Are you guys seriously taking your argument from another thread into this one? :meh:


----------



## supraman215

:hug::


----------



## Neil S.

bigtwinky said:


> Are you guys seriously taking your argument from another thread into this one? :meh:


 
I didnt take anything anywhere.

He replied to my attempt at giving the OP advice and said: "Says the guy arguing on a Nikon vs Canon thread. "

As I already stated, I was the one trying more than anyone to squash that thread and keep the peace.


----------



## bigtwinky




----------



## Neil S.

bigtwinky said:


>


 
It's getting boring in here.

Whos for another Canon vs. Nikon thread?


----------



## epp_b

This isn't "hipster", this is "low-fi", though both are based firmly on the principal of something comes out the back of a male cow.

Both are excuses to avoid putting any effort or imagination into photography and letting the camera spew out random garbage based on whichever direction it's pointed.



> From a business stand point, the guy/gal who SOLD those crappy pictures and PROFITED is a genius.


People with less-than-zero talent, lots of luck and good connections are more commonly-known as "hacks".



> Its all about hardwork and determination.  I swear, all these American  Idol, instant star style shows have gone to people's head and have  remove any type of work ethic.


This forum should have a reputation system, because you deserve some of the positive variety.



> Today 24,000 children in this would will die.
> Today 70,000 people of all ages will die today.
> Today over 20, million animals will die as food, from abuse, as unwanted animals as well as from the natural cycle of nature.
> Today there are 38 wars of all kinds going on in this world.
> Today 1,871 women will be raped in the United States.
> Today over 3,000 people will be diagnosed with Cancer in the United States.


Don't even start with this cockamamie argument.  Some people are wired to be law enforcement, some are to be doctors or medical researchers and some are to create artwork. Using self-indignant statistics to guilt people into entering a field in which they have no interest, passion or natural ability will get humanity nowhere.


----------



## usayit

epp_b said:


> From a business stand point, the guy/gal who SOLD those crappy pictures and PROFITED is a genius.
> 
> 
> 
> People with less-than-zero talent, lots of luck and good connections are more commonly-known as "hacks".
Click to expand...


I don't know... business is a very difficult talent to develop and capitalize on...

The whole point is to sell a service or product that someone is willing to provide a profitable margin.  Sure looks like someone did...


----------



## Antithesis

Here's what I read in your rant:

Omg, this person like totally didn't use the rule of thirds, the general exposure rules and posing rules. Her exposure was like totally a stop lower than it _should_ be. She totally needed to do this to meet my expectations, which she totally failed at. OMG! What a bad photographer! I want to look at the same crap day in and day out and never look at anything different.

It's called being creative... and sadly enough, setting trends. I don't necessarily love it, but the photographer in question obviously got the shoot, got published and probably made a healthy dime off the whole thing. When was your last commercial shoot? When was the last time you weren't imitating someone else's work?

Learn to see beyond the basic rules of photography and think differently. Then you might respect other photographers for doing the same.


----------



## Gypsylicious

Antithesis said:


> Here's what I read in your rant:
> 
> Omg, this person like totally didn't use the rule of thirds, the general exposure rules and posing rules. Her exposure was like totally a stop lower than it _should_ be. She totally needed to do this to meet my expectations, which she totally failed at. OMG! What a bad photographer! I want to look at the same crap day in and day out and never look at anything different.
> 
> It's called being creative... and sadly enough, setting trends. I don't necessarily love it, but the photographer in question obviously got the shoot, got published and probably made a healthy dime off the whole thing. When was your last commercial shoot? When was the last time you weren't imitating someone else's work?
> 
> Learn to see beyond the basic rules of photography and think differently. Then you might respect other photographers for doing the same.



First of all, I'm surprised at myself for even RESPONDING to this post because it is beyond ridiculous on so many levels (one being the way you mock my intelligence, who the hell do you think you are to do so? You don't know me, so don't assume that you do in any way.) Secondly, if you want to call that photo shoot that I posted and was ranting about "creative", then that says a lot about your own personal style. Third. Once again, you don't know me, so don't even attempt to pretend that you know what photographers I respect, follow, and/or study. Your entire post has proven to only make yourself look uneducated and unprofessional.


----------



## Gypsylicious

DennyCrane said:


> Seriously, how many times a week do we see a new member either start a thread or hijack a thread, make a purposely inflammatory statement and turn the forum on it's collective ear for pages after? The best thing you can do in these threads is simply not respond. And I am regretting this post already. And no, I did not click OP's link.



And once again... my apologies (in the most sarcastic way possible) for starting a thread on an open forum for people to discuss and rant and rave about. But I certainly agree with you... I regret that you made your post, as well.


----------



## usayit

How about contacting them and offer your services for better photos?


----------



## subscuck

Gypsylicious said:


> And once again... my apologies (in the most sarcastic way possible) for starting a thread on an open forum for people to discuss and rant and rave about. But I certainly agree with you... I regret that you made your post, as well.


 
There's nothing to discuss, rant or rave about. A rant is a personal thing. You rant to cleanse yourself of anger, frustration, negativity, whatever. What you posted on your blog should have been enough, but instead you joined a forum to share your rant, assuring us "it's worth it", and I'm sorry, but, no it's not. You're obviously incensed over what you see as an abomination in marketing, but you don't seem to understand that most of the people here don't share your level of indignation. When I saw the pics, I said "meh" and moved on. Wal-Mart has become the largest retailer in the world by peddling crap. I don't shop there, but I don't rant about people who do, because I don't care how or where they spend their money. That's their business.

All you have done here is start another Canon/Nikon, Ford/Chevy type debate. What you have found is most of the people here don't agree with you because they are too busy working on their own art to be concerned with what anyone else is doing and getting paid for. This seems to upset you, and we now have pages and pages of snarkiness.

Before you reply with something along the lines of "I don't know you", you're right, I don't. But I know two things: Human nature and forums. I don't know how many forums you belong to, or how long you've been involved with forums, but a post like this shows either 1) a genuine lack of understanding of the s**t storm a thread like this causes, 2) you're a crusader trying to convert the world to your way of thinking, or 3) you're fully aware of what threads like this do and you're a troll.

Have a nice weekend. I mean that.


----------



## Gypsylicious

subscuck said:


> Gypsylicious said:
> 
> 
> 
> And once again... my apologies (in the most sarcastic way possible) for starting a thread on an open forum for people to discuss and rant and rave about. But I certainly agree with you... I regret that you made your post, as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's nothing to discuss, rant or rave about. A rant is a personal thing. You rant to cleanse yourself of anger, frustration, negativity, whatever. What you posted on your blog should have been enough, but instead you joined a forum to share your rant, assuring us "it's worth it", and I'm sorry, but, no it's not. You're obviously incensed over what you see as an abomination in marketing, but you don't seem to understand that most of the people here don't share your level of indignation. When I saw the pics, I said "meh" and moved on. Wal-Mart has become the largest retailer in the world by peddling crap. I don't shop there, but I don't rant about people who do, because I don't care how or where they spend their money. That's their business.
> 
> All you have done here is start another Canon/Nikon, Ford/Chevy type debate. What you have found is most of the people here don't agree with you because they are too busy working on their own art to be concerned with what anyone else is doing and getting paid for. This seems to upset you, and we now have pages and pages of snarkiness.
> 
> Before you reply with something along the lines of "I don't know you", you're right, I don't. But I know two things: Human nature and forums. I don't know how many forums you belong to, or how long you've been involved with forums, but a post like this shows either 1) a genuine lack of understanding of the s**t storm a thread like this causes, 2) you're a crusader trying to convert the world to your way of thinking, or 3) you're fully aware of what threads like this do and you're a troll.
> 
> Have a nice weekend. I mean that.
Click to expand...


It's so interesting to me to find so many people constantly trying to belittle me for having my own opinion. It really is remarkable. If anything, it's shown me what the majority (not all, but a lot) of the people who check these forums are really here for... simply to put other people down.

Bottom line, if you don't like a thread, don't post in it. Simple as that. This is my last post in this thread because this is getting ridiculous. I posted to share something (just like anyone else, yet somehow it's okay for them, but not for me to do so) and this has turned into consistent personal attacks against me. You want to make comments about my professionalism, but take a moment to listen to yourselves, first.


----------



## usayit

Gypsylicious said:


> If anything, it's shown me what the majority (not all, but a lot) of the people who check these forums are really here for... simply to put other people down.



How many times do I have to tell you to STOP SHOOTING AT THE THERMONUCLEAR WEAPON?


----------



## white

Gypsey, I enjoyed reading your rant -- it was amusing. You certainly are entitled to rant and rave just like anyone is, but perhaps your mistake in all of this was assuming other photographers/artists would be just as incensed as you. Getting upset about the quality of someone else's artwork is quite possibly the dumbest thing ever because it is all personal and people will like what they like regardless of how _you_ feel about it. And bitching about it just makes you look jealous and stupid.


----------



## FemFugler

Yea the pics suck. If i remember correctly American Apparel has similar photos too. 

I personally don't like Urban Outfitters, not that i don't like the clothes and styles, just the prices are incredibly ridiculous for **** quality stuff. 

Maybe the pics would bother me more if i actually liked the store. 

:meh:

Also the thing is, to the average person they probably wouldn't notice the quality of it. They'd probably even thought/think it was cool how they did/do the pictures thus getting more people in.


----------



## subscuck

white said:


> You certainly are entitled to rant and rave just like anyone is, but perhaps your mistake in all of this was assuming other photographers/artists would be just as incensed as you. Getting upset about the quality of someone else's artwork is quite possibly the dumbest thing ever because it is all personal and people will like what they like regardless of how _you_ feel about it.


 
That's what I said, and then I get accused of attacking her and her professionalism and belittling her, when in fact, I was using my polite voice and simply trying to explain to her why no one really cares what kind of pics Urban Outfitters chooses to purchase and use. And I really was being polite.


----------



## lyonsroar

subscuck said:


> Gypsylicious said:
> 
> 
> 
> And once again... my apologies (in the most sarcastic way possible) for starting a thread on an open forum for people to discuss and rant and rave about. But I certainly agree with you... I regret that you made your post, as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's nothing to discuss, rant or rave about. A rant is a personal thing. You rant to cleanse yourself of anger, frustration, negativity, whatever. What you posted on your blog should have been enough, but instead you joined a forum to share your rant, assuring us "it's worth it", and I'm sorry, but, no it's not. You're obviously incensed over what you see as an abomination in marketing, but you don't seem to understand that most of the people here don't share your level of indignation. When I saw the pics, I said "meh" and moved on. Wal-Mart has become the largest retailer in the world by peddling crap. I don't shop there, but I don't rant about people who do, because I don't care how or where they spend their money. That's their business.
> 
> All you have done here is start another Canon/Nikon, Ford/Chevy type debate. What you have found is most of the people here don't agree with you because they are too busy working on their own art to be concerned with what anyone else is doing and getting paid for. This seems to upset you, and we now have pages and pages of snarkiness.
> 
> Before you reply with something along the lines of "I don't know you", you're right, I don't. But I know two things: Human nature and forums. I don't know how many forums you belong to, or how long you've been involved with forums, but a post like this shows either 1) a genuine lack of understanding of the s**t storm a thread like this causes, 2) you're a crusader trying to convert the world to your way of thinking, or 3) you're fully aware of what threads like this do and you're a troll.
> 
> Have a nice weekend. I mean that.
Click to expand...

 
:thumbup:
I agree.
+rep for you (if we had it)

OP:  What did you expect?  You first post on a forum was a link to your own blog.  You didn't even bother to copy and paste your rant into the thread to pretend this was the first place you posted it, you just posted the link to it...:meh:

I mod two other forums and that fits the textbook definition of a troll...
My .02.


----------



## DennyCrane

I think OP should show us some of her work, so that we mere mortals can See The Way of How It's Done.


----------



## Antithesis

Gypsylicious said:


> Antithesis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what I read in your rant:
> 
> Omg, this person like totally didn't use the rule of thirds, the general exposure rules and posing rules. Her exposure was like totally a stop lower than it _should_ be. She totally needed to do this to meet my expectations, which she totally failed at. OMG! What a bad photographer! I want to look at the same crap day in and day out and never look at anything different.
> 
> It's called being creative... and sadly enough, setting trends. I don't necessarily love it, but the photographer in question obviously got the shoot, got published and probably made a healthy dime off the whole thing. When was your last commercial shoot? When was the last time you weren't imitating someone else's work?
> 
> Learn to see beyond the basic rules of photography and think differently. Then you might respect other photographers for doing the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First of all, I'm surprised at myself for even RESPONDING to this post because it is beyond ridiculous on so many levels (one being the way you mock my intelligence, who the hell do you think you are to do so? You don't know me, so don't assume that you do in any way.) Secondly, if you want to call that photo shoot that I posted and was ranting about "creative", then that says a lot about your own personal style. Third. Once again, you don't know me, so don't even attempt to pretend that you know what photographers I respect, follow, and/or study. Your entire post has proven to only make yourself look uneducated and unprofessional.
Click to expand...


I'm not the one who made a self-important blog ranting about another photographers' work because I don't understand it. Like I said, I don't like the style of work, but at least it's different. If you think they actually spent no time on that shoot and just took snapshots, and didn't have that specific look in mind, then there's no more to say. I certainly don't want my own work to look that way, but I have little doubt that this is what the Urban Outfitters marketing dept. was looking for. And likely paid a substantial sum for. 

Urban Outfitters is a pretty large, nationwide company with a very distinct image and consumer. I really doubt they just give away marketing dollars to any old asshat photographer with a portfolio in hand. These photos likely meet their demands for addressing their consumer and fulfilling their image. The images may look unprofessional to you, but you obviously aren't getting paid the big corporate bucks to take photos like this, or you wouldn't have the time to sit around and write a blog complaining about the jobs you didn't get.

Edit: And white's right. He said what I did, just a bit more politely. Blatantly criticizing others work does nothing but make you look bad.


----------



## CBP

Terrible......i mean just tragic.......like OMG !!!! What's the world coming too. :lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:

You shouldn't get so hot and bothered by it, like accept that it's just the way it is, there is nothing you can do so chillout. Oh an everyone is entitled to their own opinion on things so repect that too. :thumbup:


----------



## table1349

O.M.F.G.  This thread has filled up 7 pages.  Incredible!!!  

Children.  Put down your games and GO OUTSIDE AND PLAY!!!


----------



## Dominantly

Hello, I am just checking in to fire a shot right off your bow as well.

We're ashamed of your ashamed blog.


BTW I had to Google Urban Outfitters to find out what they were, I wasn't missing much.


----------



## bigtwinky

DennyCrane said:


> I think OP should show us some of her work, so that we mere mortals can See The Way of How It's Done.



With a bit of browsing, you can find some 

I'll leave it at that


----------



## Dominantly

http://www.desireedesignsonline.com/

There.


----------



## bigtwinky

lol...this thread was fun.  thanks for the few days of laughter.

have a good sunday evening!


----------



## Scatterbrained

erose86 said:


> To the OP:
> 
> Not that you're going to give two sh*ts what I think... but you're portfolio is *really* annoying to navigate through.  You have to get the mouse in the RIGHT spot to get it to stop scrolling and be able to click on the shot you want to enlarge... otherwise you have to chase them with your mouse...  You're clients would have a much easier time browsing then and would probably spend more time doing so if they didn't have to play "Catch the moving picture" while doing it.  :sillysmi:


I was thinking the same thing. Nothing annoys me more than having to chase pictures across the screen.  
On a side note, I think that if you can see the halos in the thumbnail you should probably scrap the shot, rather than including it in your portfolio. Just a thought.


----------



## Gypsylicious

erose86 said:


> To the OP:
> 
> Not that you're going to give two sh*ts what I think... but you're portfolio is *really* annoying to navigate through.  You have to get the mouse in the RIGHT spot to get it to stop scrolling and be able to click on the shot you want to enlarge... otherwise you have to chase them with your mouse...  You're clients would have a much easier time browsing then and would probably spend more time doing so if they didn't have to play "Catch the moving picture" while doing it.  :sillysmi:



Thanks for the input.


----------



## DennyCrane

Dominantly said:


> http://www.desireedesignsonline.com/
> 
> There.


Why those are some NICE snapshots! I love the artistic way you randomly lop off peoples heads and limbs.


----------



## bigtwinky

Gypsylicious said:


> This is my last post in this thread because this is getting ridiculous.



:violin:


----------



## Village Idiot

Synopsis - OP is made because they didn't get paid to take pictures for Urban Outfitters?


----------



## dyedm6trix

pic related...


----------



## Dieselboy

DennyCrane said:


> Dominantly said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.desireedesignsonline.com/
> 
> There.
> 
> 
> 
> Why those are some NICE snapshots! I love the artistic way you randomly lop off peoples heads and limbs.
Click to expand...


----------



## Village Idiot

DennyCrane said:


> Dominantly said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.desireedesignsonline.com/
> 
> There.
> 
> 
> 
> Why those are some NICE snapshots! I love the artistic way you randomly lop off peoples heads and limbs.
Click to expand...

 
I haven't checked out the link, but one of my favorite photogaphers, Platon, does a lot of close crop portraiture some times removing portions of the body or face. His photos are amazing too.

It works well for him and gives a very close feeling with the subject.


----------



## lyonsroar

I don't get it.  When I click on the link (Desiree Designs Online)
All I get is the home screen with that flower/ leaves thing.

No links to any pics...


----------



## lyonsroar

Still only getting this:


----------



## lyonsroar

erose86 said:


> lyonsroar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still only getting this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you clicking the "Enter" button?
Click to expand...


THe one that is almost the exact same color as its background?
Just found it...
:lmao:


----------



## DennyCrane

I kept looking and found Waldo... AND Carmen Sandiego!


----------



## bigtwinky

where in the world was she?


----------



## smokinphoto

Why do people get their panties caught up in a bunch.. Just go out, enjoy life, shoot good pics.. leave criticizing photos up to the experts.


----------

